# Best Strain for Pain?



## ilivefree (Jul 29, 2008)

I'm new, duh, and I'm sure this has been asked before: I am on a hunt for the best strain to use for upper back/muscle pain. I have an upper back injury and have had it for 10+ years. I stretch, take care of myself, etc... but still, sometimes it gets mad and at these times it is VERY painful. I can't turn my head, sometimes my arm/hands get numb. Ouch. On top of these flareups, I have chronic pain (2-4 out of 10) every night after work.

Some strains make me hurt worse; i.e. I am more hyper aware of all the pain in my body. No fun. 

Some strains seem to relax me and I care less about the pain. 

Trouble is, I don't know what strains I'm getting because I get whatever comes in the little baggy. 

Any advice? I'm pretty sure Indica is the way to go, but what are the best for this within the Indica family? Some mentioned Chronic, Medicine Man, and Devil, but I can't find these seeds locally and dude, they are super pricey.

Any help is appreciated.


----------



## KushKing949 (Jul 29, 2008)

i would try a very heavy indica like hindu kush


----------



## ilivefree (Jul 29, 2008)

thanks mate. good place to order seeds?


----------



## KushKing949 (Jul 29, 2008)

nirvana seed bank is a good place to order they have a good quality hindu kush strain


----------



## korvette1977 (Jul 29, 2008)

ATF
Jack's Surprise 
Secret Service


----------



## ilivefree (Jul 29, 2008)

thank you sir, and may i ask if you have both used these for pain yourself? obviously, dedicating the money and time to a plant is a big decision so i want to make sure i grow the right one.


----------



## ilivefree (Jul 29, 2008)

plus, korvette, good place to source seeds for those strains?


----------



## PushThaKush (Feb 10, 2010)

KushKing949 said:


> i would try a very heavy indica like hindu kush


The best strain by far for back pain imo has to be kings kush... It relaxs my core but doesnt clog your mind and put you to sleep like most indicas. I recomend this strain to almost all medical patients with back pain. Being a cosmetic surgeon and standing for sixty minutes straight and doing over three surgeries a day has my back unhappy... After work and going home and medicating with kings kush i can sleep with little to no pain.


----------



## MacGuyver4.2.0 (Feb 11, 2010)

I have not broken down this compiled list of medical specific strains to just pain or seizures, as I feel it will be more beneficial to many with varying ailments/diseases. You can use your browsers 'Find on this page' function (with IE) to quickly locate the strains containing the key words you seek(pain). Hope this helps, as I am a pain sufferer and have a friend who uses Romulan for thier seizures.
GOT PAIN? Show us your metal work!

*Medicinal Strain List (A-Z)*

*(Afghanica)* Nausea, pain

*(Afghooie x Haze)* PMS

*(AK-47)* Pain, nausea, depression, insomnia, headache

*(Alien Train Wreck)* Asthma

*(Apollo 13)* Back pain

*(Auntie Em)* Crohn's Disease, MS

*(Aurora Indica)* Nausea, joint pain, arthritis

*(Berry-Bolt)* Insomnia, joint pain

*(Big Bang)* Used to sedate and relieve stress & anxiety amongst sufferers of severe anxiety,etc.(EDITED/ADDED by Apprentice.Source Greenhouse Seeds Co.)Cannabis cup winner, the reviews mention its medicinal properties.

*(Big Kahuna)* Herniated disc pain, arthritis

*(Black on Blue Widow)* HIV, back pain

*(Black Vietnamese)* Nausea, muscle spasms, pain

*(Blue Fruit)* Crohn's Disease, muscle spasms

*(Blue Moon Rocks)* Anxiety, depression, insomnia

*(Blue Satellite x Jack Herer)* Depression, nausea

*(Blue Satellite)* Pain, nausea, insomnia, anxiety, muscle tension

*(Blueberry)* Nausea, insomnia, pain

*(Bog Sour Bubble)* Pain, anxiety

*(Bonzo Bud)* Body pain, migraine

*(Budacolumbia)* Nausea

*(Burmaberry)* Migraine, depression

*(Burmese pure)* Anxiety, depression

*(Burmese)* Pain

*(C99 x Great White Shark)* Anxiety

*(Cali-O)* Nausea

*(Catalyst)* PMS

*(Cinderella 99)* Nausea

*(CIT)* Pain, nausea, insomnia

*(Citral)* Insomnia

*(Cripple Creek)* Ankylosing Spondilitis, Hepatitis C, Degenerative Disc Disease, IBS, Interstitial Cystitis, Chronic Rotator Cuff Disease

*(Deep Chunk)* Joint pain, insomnia

*(Dynamite)* Asthma, Crohn's Disease, Hepatitis C

*(East Coast Sour Diesel)* Edema, epilepsy, fibromyalgia, radiculopathy

*(El Nino)* Nausea, insomnia

*(Fieldale Haze)* Anxiety, back pain

*(Fig Widow)* Back pain, psychosis

*(Firecracker)* Anxiety, depression, nausea

*(G13 x HP)* Nausea, joint pain, insomnia

*(G-13)* Depression, pain, ADD, ADHD

*(Grapefruit)* Arthritis, Hepatitis C, pain, nausea

*(Green Queen)* Epilepsy, neck/spine pain

*(Green Spirit x Timewarp x Herijuana)* RLS, insomnia, migraine, joint pain

*(Green Spirit)* Nausea, headache, body pain

*(Herijuana x Trainwreck)* Diabetic neuropathy, joint pain, insomnia, MS

*(Herijuana)* Pain, nausea, insomnia

*(Ice Princess x Bubblegum)* Migraine

*(Jack Herer)* Anxiety, fibromyalgia

*(Jacked #14)* Nausea

*(John Paul Jones)* Body pain

*(Juicy Fruit)* Insomnia, joint pain, anxiety

*(Kali Mist)* Nausea, depression

*(Kal-X)* Body pain

*(Killer Queen)* Depression, back pain

*(Krinkle x Kush x Freezeland)* MS muscle spasms

*(Leda Uno)* Insomnia

*(Legends Ultimate Indica x Herijuana)* Muscle spasms, pain

*(Legends Ultimate Indica)* Insomnia, IBS

*(Lemon Chemo)* Insomnia, back pain, migraine

*(Lemon Haze)* RLS, chronic fatigue

*(Lifesaver)* Nausea, headache, pain, insomnia

*(Lollipop)* Cachexia, degenerative bone/disc disease, edema, general pain, general seizures, glaucoma, migraine, MS, nausea, Post-Traumatic Stress Disorder

*(Lowryder)* Nausea, pain, headache

*(LSD)* Nausea, anxiety, depression, headache

*(M-39)* Depression

*(Magic Crystal)* Migraine, PMS, depression, SADS, mania, nausea

*(Mango x Northern Lights # 5)* Pain, nausea, insomnia, anxiety

*(Mango)* Back pain, nausea

*(Masterkush)* Nausea

*(Medicine Woman)* Diabetic neuropathy, general pain, general seizures, glaucoma, Hepatitis C, muscle spasms, nausea, radiculopathy

*(Misty)* Hepatitis C, back pain, insomnia, nausea

*(Motarebel Oguana Kush)* Nerve Pain, muscle spasms, back pain, headache, insomnia

*(Mountainberry)* Insomnia, migraine, pain

*(New York Diesel)* Migraine

*(Northern Lights # 1)* Arthritis

*(Northern Lights # 2)* Nausea, insomnia

*(Northern Lights x Jamaican)* Arthritis

*(Northern Lights x Cinderella 99)* Depression

*(Northern Lights x Shiva)* Body pain, back pain, toothache

*(Northern Lights)* Anxiety, radiculopathy, insomnia

*(Northernberry)* Pain

*(Oak Goo)* Pain, anxiety

*(Oregon 90)* Insomnia, joint pain, RLS, pain, nausea

*(Original Mystic)* Epilepsy

*(Phaght Betty)* Cachexia, degenerative bone/disc disease, Post-Traumatic Stress Disorder

*(Queen Bee)* Neck/spine pain

*(Sensi Star)* Migraine

*(Shiskaberry x Dutch Treat)* Migraine, anxiety, insomnia, nausea

*(Shiskaberry x Hash Plant)* Anxiety, nausea

*(Skunk # 1)* Nausea

*(Snow White)* PMS

*(Sour Saver)* Insomnia, joint pain, nausea

*(Stardust 13)* Pain, nausea, insomnia

*(Strawberry Cough)* Back pain, depression

*(Super Impact x AK-47)* Pain, insomnia

*(Super Impact)* Nausea, insomnia, muscle pain, depression, anxiety, SADS, mania

*(Super Silver Haze)* Nausea, depression

*(Super Thai)* Depression

*(Swamp Mix)* Depression

*(Sweet Blu)* Degenerative bone/disc disease, diabetic neuropathy, edema, fibromyalgia, muscle spasms, nausea, neck/spine pain

*(Sweet Tooth # 3)* Depression

*(Trainwreck x Herijuana)* Nausea

*(Trainwreck)* Anxiety, arthritis, diabetic neuropathy, depression

*(TW x LUI)* Arthritis, nausea

*(TX)* Arthritis, asthma, general pain, general seizures, glaucoma, MS

*(Ultra Green)* Insomnia

*(Wakeford)* Anxiety, nausea, insomnia

*(White Rhino)* Body pain, back pain, joint pain, insomnia

*(White Russian)* Pain, nausea

*(White Widow x Big Bud)* Depression

*(White Widow)* Cachexia, Hepatitis C, Post-Traumatic Stress Disorder

*(Wisp)* Nausea, headache

*(WR)* Muscle pain, nausea, insomnia 

*Medicinal Strain List (Details)*

*Afghani #1*
Lineage: Landrace
Breeder: Sensi Seeds
Flowering period: 45 days 
Yield: Average to good
Afghani #1 is a classic. Compact, easy to grow, and potent, it is exactly what youd expect out of a landrace Afghani. Lots of resin production and a hashy, earthy taste and its couchlock indica high are great, though they dont often measure up to todays fancy hybrids.
Recommended for: chronic pain, muscle spasms, anti-nausea, anti-emetic, and appetite stimulant

*AK-47*
Lineage: Colombian, Mexican, Thai and Afghani
Breeder: Serious Seeds
Flowering period: 53 - 63 days
Yield: Good to great
Strong smell, compact buds, great yield, and easy to grow. Compact stature. Look for the cherry smelling pheno. High is cerebral but not overpowering.
Recommended for: chronic pain

*Apollo 11 *
Lineage: C'99 x Genius (Jack Herer) / [shivaskunk x JH f2] x shivaskunk
Breeder: Brothers Grimm
Flowering period: 45-55 days
Yield: Average to good
This is a great sativa for those who dont have the time for a plant like Haze. It tends to be very branchy, but its very forgiving to grow, and has a remarkably short flowering period for such a sativa plant. It has an up, creative high and a lemony taste.
Recommended for: epilepsy, multiple sclerosis, and other seizure-related illnesses

*Big Bud*
Lineage: Skunk #1 x Afghani
Breeder: Sensi Seeds
Flowering period: 50-65 days
Yield: Outrageous
If youre looking to get the highest yield per plant possible, Big Bud is where its at. Unfortunately, its other characteristics dont match its yield. It has a skunky but not powerful smell, and the high is typically indica. Between its low potency and the low ceiling of the high, it doesnt make the best medical [URL="https://www.rollitup.org/"]marijuana[/URL]. Mr. Nices Critical Mass is a rebreed of Big Bud that fixes some of the potency issues. Big Bud is also very susceptible to bud rot and other kinds of mold. 
Recommended for: anti-nausea, anti-emetic, and appetite stimulant

*Blueberry*
Lineage: Juicy Fruit(highland) Thai x Afghani male x Chocolate Thai x Highland Oaxacan Gold
Breeder: DJ Short
Flowering period: 45-55 days
Yield: Average
Blueberry is very unique [URL="https://www.rollitup.org/"]marijuana[/URL]. It tends to turn from partially purple to full on blue, and if grown properly smells and tastes like blueberry muffins. The high is euphoric, uplifting, and comfortable. Blueberry can be difficult to grow, and is very sensitive to nutrients. Be sure not to overfeed. 
Recommended for: chronic pain, muscle spasms, anti-nausea, anti-emetic, and appetite stimulant

*Bubblegum*
Lineage: Big Skunk with some Northern Lights
Breeder: Serious Seeds
Flowering period: 56-63 days
Yield: Good to great
Bubblegum tastes and smells exactly like what the name suggests. It has a powerful, euphoric, narcotic, indica stone and is very easy to grow. It is of medium to tall stature, and generally not very branchy. 
Recommended for: muscle spasms, anti-nausea, anti-emetic, and appetite stimulant

*California Orange*
Lineage: Thai x [Afghani x Acapulco Gold]
Breeder: Nirvana Seeds
Flowering Period: 56-70 days
Yield: Good
California orange, when grown well, has a sweet orange taste, but the potency is definitely lacking. The high is fairly typically indica, though not overwhelmingly so. Its a pretty forgiving plant to grow, but it fails to excel in any one aspect. 

*Chronic*
Lineage: NL x Afghan x NL / NL x Big Bud x Afghan
Breeder: Serious Seeds
Flowering Period: 53-63 days
Yield: Good to great
Chronic was bred to be a good commercial variety. It isnt a branchy plant, and it doesnt respond well to topping, but it grows giant buds, which makes it well suited for SOG. Its mild, sweet smell and typical indica stone are nothing special but pleasant nonetheless. 
Recommended for: muscle spasms, anti-nausea, anti-emetic, and appetite stimulant

*Cinderella 99*
Lineage: ShivaSkunk x [sensi Jack Herer x Jack Herer]
Breeder: Brothers Grimm, several knockoffs
Flowering period: 60 days
Yield: Good
If you want a sativa high but dont have the room or the time to do it, C99 is for you. The high is all sativaheady and racy. But it flowers very quickly, and though its stretchy, its nothing like growing a full sativa. The taste and smell are a combination of citrus and floral, very refreshing. 
Recommended for: epilepsy, multiple sclerosis, and other seizure-related illnesses

*F-13*
Lineage: Juicy Fruit(highland) Thai x Afghani male x Chocolate Thai x Highland Oaxacan Gold
Breeder: DJ Short
Flowering period: 49-63 days
Yield: Average to good
The most outstanding characteristic of F-13 is its amazing, powerful, and clear high. The second is that the plant turns purple, sometimes fully so but usually only partially. It grows like a stretchy sativa, but its nowhere near as bad as a landrace and its short flower time keep its stature in check. The smell and taste are a combination of earthy and vanilla-y. 
Recommended for: epilepsy, multiple sclerosis, and other seizure-related illnesses

*Haze*
Lineage: Thai x Columbian x Mexican x Vietnamese
Breeder: The Flying Dutchman
Flowering Period: 12-16 weeks
Yield: Low to Average
Haze is an interesting plant in that it actually makes a better breeder than it does a grower. It passes on its best characteristics, but alone, it's hard to grow and not worth the trouble. It has a sweet, sandalwood, spicy taste, and a very up, sativa, energetic high. It takes forever to flower, needs a ton of headroom, and is very sensitive to nutrients, so its not recommended for beginners. 
Recommended for: Crohns Disease, epilepsy, multiple sclerosis, and other seizure-related illnesses

*Hindu Kush*
Lineage: Landrace
Breeder: Sensi Seeds
Flowering Period: 45-50 days
Yield: Average to Good
Hindu Kush is a short, single-cola dominant indica that produces fat, sweet buds with a heavy stone. It is remarkably easy to grow, and has a very short flowering period. Pefect for SOG.
Recommended for: chronic pain, muscle spasms, anti-nausea, anti-emetic, and appetite stimulant

*HOG*
Lineage: Kush x Afghani
Breeder: T.H. Seeds
Flowering Period: 56-63 days
Yield: Good
Strong, skunky smell and a knockout indica high combined with being easy to grow and a good yielder make this both a growers and a smokers favorite. Its short stature and big, fat, greasy colas make it perfectly suited to a SOG. 
Recommended for: chronic pain, muscle spasms, anti-nausea, anti-emetic, and appetite stimulant

*Jack Herer*
Lineage: Skunk #1 x Northern Lights #5 x Haze
Breeder: Sensi Seeds
Flowering Period: 50-70 days
Yield: Average to Great
Jack Herers sativa phenotypes are average-yielding and Haze-dominant, while the indica dominant phenos look more like NL#5 and yield excellently. Both phenos have an up, energetic, sativa high, and are completely covered in trichomes. Jack Herer tends to be a stretchy plant, so be sure you have enough headroom, especially if you have the sativa phenotype. 
Recommended for (sativa phenos): epilepsy, multiple sclerosis, and other seizure-related illnesses
Recommended for (indica phenos): chronic pain, anti-nausea, anti-emetic, and appetite stimulant

*Kali Mist*
Lineage: Haze x Skunk hybrid / Cambodian sativa x Silver Haze
Breeder: Serious Seeds
Flowering Period: 70-90 days
Yield: Average to good
Kali Mist is a nearly pure sativa with a potent, up, energetic high and a hazy, pine taste. It stretches dramatically, so make sure you have room to grow it. Its very mold resistant. Great headstash but not for beginners. 
Recommended for: Crohns Disease, epilepsy, multiple sclerosis, and other seizure-related illnesses

*Lavender*
Lineage: Super Skunk x Big Skunk Korean x Afghani-Hawaiian
Breeder: SOMA Seeds
Flowering Period: 56-63 days
Yield: Average to good
Lavender turns a very pretty purple color, and has a sweet, herbal, spicy candy taste. It has a classic, heavy indica stonenot daytime medicine. Its fairly easy to grow, and can be a very good yielder if given the right care. 
Recommended for: chronic pain, anti-nausea, anti-emetic, and appetite stimulant

*Legends Ultimate Indica*
Lineage: Ortega x Sweet Tooth #2
Breeder: Legends Seed Co.
Flowering Period: 49-63 days
Yield: Great
LUI is a great indoor plantpotent, good yielding, and easy to grow. It tastes like candy, and certain specimens can even change colors. Tight, compact buds and a heavy indica stone, as the name suggests. Short, compact stature. 
Recommended for: chronic pain, muscle spasms, anti-nausea, anti-emetic, and appetite stimulant

*Mazar* 
Lineage: Afghani x Skunk #1
Breeder: Dutch Passion
Flowering Period: 56-63 days
Yield: Good
Mazar has a nicely balanced indica/sativa high and is an exceptionally easy, forgiving plant to grow. It is compact in stature and there is little phenotypic variation. 
Recommended for: anti-nausea, anti-emetic, and appetite stimulant

*Maple Leaf Indica*
Lineage: Afghani
Breeder: Sensi Seeds
Flowering Period: 45-50 days
Yield: Good
Maple Leaf Indica is a knockout indica from Sensis vintage Afghanica stock. Abundant resin production makes it great for hash making. The taste is syrupy sweet with some citrus. Expect little stretch and dense nuggets. 
Recommended for: chronic pain, muscle spasms, anti-nausea, anti-emetic, and appetite stimulant

*Mr. Nice*
Lineage: G-13 x Hash Plant
Breeder: Sensi Seeds
Flowering Period: 60 days
Yield: Good
Mr. Nice is a knock-down, drag-out indica to rival any. It has a hashy, earthy taste, and its resin production is out of this worldgreat for making hash or other extracts. Its high is extremely munchie-inducing and put-you-to-bed potent, and its fairly forgiving to grow. 
Recommended for: chronic pain, muscle spasms, anti-nausea, anti-emetic, and appetite stimulant

*Neville's Haze*
Lineage: Thai x Colombian with a 1/4 NL#5
Breeder: Greenhouse Seed Co, Mr. Nice
Flowering Period: 12-14 weeks
Yield: Good
Nevilles Haze is an almost pure haze with some Northern Lights bred into it to tame it somewhat for indoor growing. However, it is still not a plant for the novice or impatient. It will wrap itself around the lights very quickly, and it takes forever to flower. But if youre looking for the classic haze high and taste, look no further. 
Recommended for: Crohns Disease, epilepsy, multiple sclerosis, and other seizure-related illnesses

*New York City Diesel*
Lineage: Mexican Sativa x Afghani
Breeder: SOMA Seeds
Flowering Period: 70 days
Yield: Good
NYC Diesel is best known for its citrus-grapefruit-lemon-fuel stench. Its not quite as potent as Sour Diesel, but it packs quite a punch. The high is powerful and sometimes overwhelming, with both sativa and indica effects. Be sure you have enough odor control when growing this. 
Recommended for: anti-nausea, anti-emetic, and appetite stimulant

*Northern Lights #5*
Lineage: Afghani x Skunk #1 x Haze
Breeder: Varied
Flowering Period: 45-55 days
Yield: Great
One of the first successful hybrids of sativa and indica, Northern Lights changed the world of indoor growing. It combined a short flower period, a very high yield, good potency, a short, bushy profile, and ease of growinga perfect indoor plant. The high is a classic indica couchlock, and the taste is hashy and earthy. Its more of a growers plant than a smokers plant, but its always a safe bet. 
Recommended for: chronic pain, muscle spasms, anti-nausea, anti-emetic, and appetite stimulant

*Romulan*
Lineage: California X [White Rhino X White Rhino]
Breeder: Federation Seed Co
Flowering Period: 55-60 days
Yield: Average
Romulan is a very strong mostly indica that tastes and smells like rotten fruit and black pepper. It is a striking dark green mottled with dark purple. Short plants and dense buds make this a good choice for a SOG setup. 
Recommended for: chronic pain, anti-nausea, anti-emetic, and appetite stimulant

*Shiva Skunk*
Lineage: NL #5 x Skunk #1 [male]
Breeder: Sensi Seeds
Flowering Period: 45-55 days
Yield: Good
Shiva Skunk has a musky, skunky smell and a heavy smoke with mixed sativa and indica effects. It grows with indica dominant traits, and is remarkably hardy. 

*Silver Haze*
Lineage: NL x Haze
Breeder: Sensi Seeds
Flowering Period: 65-75 days
Yield: Average to good
Though the haze is brought under control somewhat by the NL influence, this is still very much a sativa dominant plant. It stretches dramatically, the buds are airy and elongated, and the high is pure psychedelic sativa. Outrageous resin production makes this great for making kief or hash. 
Recommended for: epilepsy, multiple sclerosis, and other seizure-related illnesses

*Skunk #1*
Lineage: 25% afghani, 25% Acapulco Gold, 50% Colombian Gold
Breeder: Sensi Seeds
Flowering Period: 45-50 days
Yield: Good
Skunk #1 is the classic from back in the 90s. Remember the stuff that made you think youd just hit a skunk when you opened the bag? This is it. Easy to grow with consistently good yields, but if you smoke too much the high can get uncomfortably racy. 
Recommended for: appetite stimulant

*Sour Diesel *
Lineage: [(SensiNL X MassSuperSkunk) X Dawg/Chem] X DNL
Breeder: Reservoir Seeds
Flowering Period: 75 days
Yield: Good
Sour Diesel has a stench like no other: citrus sour with ammonia, diesel fuel and skunk. It punches you in the face with an extremely powerful high and doesnt let go. Sour Diesel is very sensitive to light leaks, but if treated well it will give you some of the best smoke youve ever tasted. Expect significant stretch.
Recommended for: chronic pain, anti-nausea, anti-emetic, and appetite stimulant

*Strawberry Cough*
Lineage: Strawberry Fields x Haze
Breeder: Dutch Passion
Flowering Period: 63 days
Yield: Average
A sweet, strawberry smell and taste and a comfortable, dreamy, euphoric high make this a nice smoke, but it is a relatively low yielder and produces leafy, airy buds that are hard to trim. Dont expect every example to smell like strawberries, eitherit may take a little imagination with some. 
Recommended for: Recommended for: anti-nausea, anti-emetic, and appetite stimulant

*Super Silver Haze *
Lineage: [NL x Nevilles Haze] x [Skunk x Nevilles Haze]
Breeder: Mr. Nice
Flowering Period: 56-70 days
Yield: Average to great
Super Silver Haze is one of the most revered strains in cannabis lore. It won the 1997, 1998 and 1999 Cannabis Cups in a row, and for good reasonits soaring, euphoric high and floral, sweet taste and smell are truly unique. The more indica phenotypes have the potential to be monster yielders, but the sativa phenotypes are generally more potent. 
Recommended for (sativa phenos): epilepsy, multiple sclerosis, and other seizure-related illnesses
Recommended for (indica phenos): chronic pain, anti-nausea, anti-emetic, and appetite stimulant

*Super Skunk*
Lineage: Afghani x Skunk #1
Breeder: Sensi Seeds
Flowering Period: 45-50 days
Yield: Good
Super Skunk is a great first plant to grow. Its hearty and hard to kill, it yields well, and its smell harkens back to the skunky, pungent stench that pot smelled like before all of the berry and diesel strains took over. Though its sativa parentage means it stretches more than your average indica, it makes a great indoor plant that will reward hard work with giant colas. 

*Sweet Tooth #3*
Lineage: Sweetpink Grapefruit x Blueberry x Grapefruit f1 
Breeder: Spice of Life
Flowering Period: 56 days
Yield: Great
Sweet Tooth is a favorite of commercial growers in Canada. Hearty, easy to grow and a great yielder combine with a heavy, sedative stone and an almost cloyingly sweet taste to make this a prizewinner several times over. 
Recommended for: chronic pain, anti-nausea, anti-emetic, and appetite stimulant

*Trainwreck*
Lineage: Afghani x [Lowland Thai x Mexican/columbian]
Breeder: Clone only, Greenhouse Seed Co has a ripoff
Flowering Period: 60-70 days
Yield: Average
Trainwreck is a mostly sativa plant from Humboldt County, California that is famous for its pepper/lemon/catpiss smell and its powerful, up high. 

*Ultimate Afghan Kush*
Lineage: (Pure Afghani x Unknown Kush, F4) x Legends Ultimate Indica
Breeder: Private
Flowering Period: 55-60 days, some variation
Yield: Good
Expect big, fat colas with a pungent pine-lemon-sweet aroma. Hearty plants with good mold resistance make this a good choice for beginners. Some stretch, but minimal. The high is on the psychedelic side of indica, but less so in the phenotypes that lean toward LUI. 
Recommended for: chronic pain, muscle spasms, anti-nausea, anti-emetic, and appetite stimulant

*White Rhino*
Lineage: White widow x Afghani
Breeder: Greenhouse, Nirvana
Flowering Period: 56-63 days
Yield: Good
A spicy strong smell, killer resin production, and a knockout high combine to make this super-potent indica a famous one. The high can actually be too intense for some, so beware. White Rhinos particularly forgiving to grow, though it can be susceptible to mold.
Recommended for: chronic pain, anti-nausea, anti-emetic, and appetite stimulant

*White Russian*
Lineage: AK-47 x White Widow
Breeder: Serious Seeds
Flowering Period: 53-63 days
Yield: Good
This is an F1 cross that results in stable, medium height plants with dense, resin-covered tops. The potency is in line with what you would expect from a cross between two legends such as these. 

*White Widow*
Lineage: Brazilian x Indian
Breeder: Sensi Seeds
Flowering Period: 50-65 days
Yield: Average
White Widow can be too potent of a smoke for some, but those who can handle the intensity of the high get to enjoy one of the most legendary plants of the 1990s. A combination of high resin production and a pale shade of green makes the buds appear white, hence the name. 
Recommended for: epilepsy, multiple sclerosis, and other seizure-related illnesses.


----------



## Fditty00 (Feb 11, 2010)

+ rep to macguyver! Damn bro, good shit.


----------



## ImTheFireMan (Feb 11, 2010)

i broke my leg last year and had to have surgery, the afghan goo was really good for that kind of pain.


----------



## ImTheFireMan (Feb 11, 2010)

shit, this thread is from 2008


----------



## LadyKimi (Jun 2, 2010)

+rep Macguyver! That list helped me finally narrow down my choices to what I really want to order!

~Lady


----------



## AK49th (Jun 20, 2010)

i'm bookmarking this page to check out that list, informative and useful, thanx!+rep


----------



## blueberryice (Jun 20, 2010)

whats up bro have very bad back pain to the best strain for pain is from ubc chemo this stuff is just made for back pain and it works look it up


----------



## ceacry (Oct 6, 2010)

MacGuyver4.2.0 said:


> I have not broken down this compiled list of medical specific strains to just pain or seizures, as I feel it will be more beneficial to many with varying ailments/diseases. You can use your browsers 'Find on this page' function (with IE) to quickly locate the strains containing the key words you seek(pain). Hope this helps, as I am a pain sufferer and have a friend who uses Romulan for thier seizures.
> GOT PAIN? Show us your metal work!
> 
> *Medicinal Strain List (A-Z)*
> ...





This list has been stolen from my site.. it is copyright.. please delete the post or pay the consequences!!!
Yes! I am being SERIOUS!!


----------



## tmhcalibud (Oct 6, 2010)

well, this list legit ceacry.
at least you get credit now.
but yeah, very very helpful list.
thanks


----------



## smokajoe (Mar 5, 2011)

Thanks Mac!


----------



## MrSaint (Mar 10, 2011)

This helped narrow down the plant choices for MS/seizure patients. Looks like all we really have to do is stick to Sativa dominant, so simple. Thanks, MacG!


----------



## phood (Mar 10, 2011)

I would think any OG would suffice



ilivefree said:


> I'm new, duh, and I'm sure this has been asked before: I am on a hunt for the best strain to use for upper back/muscle pain. I have an upper back injury and have had it for 10+ years. I stretch, take care of myself, etc... but still, sometimes it gets mad and at these times it is VERY painful. I can't turn my head, sometimes my arm/hands get numb. Ouch. On top of these flareups, I have chronic pain (2-4 out of 10) every night after work.
> 
> Some strains make me hurt worse; i.e. I am more hyper aware of all the pain in my body. No fun.
> 
> ...


----------



## lydiab (Mar 10, 2011)

Hi 
I am growing Master Kush , it is suppose to be a good medical strain , when she's finished I will let you know if it works .xx
Lydia


----------



## lydiab (Mar 10, 2011)

Nirvana seeds are very good to deal with . You can tell them if they don't grow or have any problems and they will replace, after buying seeds from different places suppose to be feminized Big Bud, ended up more like bloody bamboo. Everyone recommends Nirvana ,they send the seeds in a little wallet freebie lol xx


----------



## S Wight (Sep 20, 2012)

PushThaKush said:


> The best strain by far for back pain imo has to be kings kush... It relaxs my core but doesnt clog your mind and put you to sleep like most indicas. I recomend this strain to almost all medical patients with back pain. Being a cosmetic surgeon and standing for sixty minutes straight and doing over three surgeries a day has my back unhappy... After work and going home and medicating with kings kush i can sleep with little to no pain.



**********************************************************************************

I have never been inside a dispensary. I do not have a prescription, but medicine is available, no specific choices though. Thank you so much for your reply. Any further info will be gladly welcomed. 
:^)


----------



## S Wight (Sep 20, 2012)

I have been inquiring if anyone is conducting studies for which strains are best for specific pain areas, i.e: Pre-knee replacement, and Spinal Pain. I have never been in a dispensary, and i don't have a prescription.....yet. Not much of a choice for me either.


----------



## S Wight (Sep 20, 2012)

Where is it located, please?


----------



## jimdandy (Sep 20, 2012)

S Wight said:


> Where is it located, please?


This is an old thread


----------



## hazey grapes (Sep 20, 2012)

i can't say for sure what it does for overall pain, but in the get high department, HQS haze x skunk lets you tune hunger pangs out easily. i lost a bunch of weight quickly on it just by not caring to stuff my face like some fat ass american junk food junkie. that, and it saved my life by getting me to stop killing myself on uncle sam's 6 pack of red dog a night program. it's great meds in a world of greed where you won't see something like that, on the streets.


----------



## dieselmj (Mar 25, 2013)

If you have never tried sour diesel before, then you are missing out on one of the best indica strains out there to help any type of chronic pain, muscular pain, etc. Most diesel weeds will give you a numbing sensation but sour diesel is so strong and so effective that it's unreal. I've been vaporizing/smoking sour diesel for years now for my back problems and i really couldn't do without it. Give it a go..I guarantee you won't regret it. Here it's a couple links where you can find more info on diesel weeds:

http://www.marijuanadoctors411.com/sour-diesel.html
http://dieselweed.com/


----------



## RMayea (Oct 11, 2015)

Anyone know what strain (prefer ONE as I would probably mix them up and get screwed up) would be for Migraines, lower back pain, insomnia, sleep apnea (when I can sleep), depression and IBS. Im new at this and have no idea what Im doing


----------



## undercovergrow (Oct 11, 2015)

RMayea said:


> Anyone know what strain (prefer ONE as I would probably mix them up and get screwed up) would be for Migraines, lower back pain, insomnia, sleep apnea (when I can sleep), depression and IBS. Im new at this and have no idea what Im doing


welcome to RIU @RMayea you resurrected an old thread 

people respond differently to cannabis. are you in an area where you can try out some different kinds? if not, i would suggest you look at indica hybrids. i've been running sunshine daydream by Bodhi and really like it for chronic pain. i used to use it for nausea symptoms, and it worked well for that too-i'm not sure how it would do for depression and IBS. as i tell my husband suffering from sleep apnea-get your mask fitted.   good luck on your quest.


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Oct 12, 2015)

The cut I have of great white shark absolutely kills my migraines. Not a lot of strains do it for me when it comes to migraines.


----------

